# Generar Tonos/ Telefono Fijo/ Sin Linea Telefonica



## lubeck

Amigos...

Estoy atorado con un proyecto que estoy realizando... la idea es muy simple pero no se que tan complejo pueda ser...

en si... en lo que consiste es en alimentar un telefono con 12v  para generar un tono y con un M8870 ponerlo en binario...

el esquema que hice es el siguiente...


**Diseño no probado*

Como el proteus no utiliza ese integrado puse uno del mismo patillaje... las descripciones no son las mismas pero la posicion si.. esa parte ya la probe y funciona correctamente...

en lo que tengo duda es el acople del telefono...
si yo le inyecto de esa manera no se dañara el telefono???

tengo entendido que utilizan 48v, sera posible utilizar solo 12 para generar el tono???
seria correcto acoplarlo de esa manera???

bueno agradezco cualquier comentario...

saludos...


----------



## asherar

lubeck dijo:


> Amigos...
> 
> Estoy atorado con un proyecto que estoy realizando... la idea es muy simple pero no se que tan complejo pueda ser...
> 
> en si... en lo que consiste es en alimentar un telefono con 12v  para generar un tono con un M8870 ponerlo en binario...
> 
> el esquema que hice es el siguiente...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 38824
> 
> Como el proteus no utiliza ese integrado puse uno del mismo patillaje... las descripciones no son las mismas pero la posicion si.. esa parte ya la probe y funciona correctamente...
> 
> en lo que tengo duda es el acople del telefono...
> si yo le inyecto de esa manera no se dañara el telefono???
> 
> tengo entendido que utilizan 48v, sera posible utilizar solo 12 para generar el tono???
> seria correcto acoplarlo de esa manera???
> 
> bueno agradezco cualquier comentario...
> 
> saludos...



Las tensiones de trabajo dependen bastante de la compañía que da el  servicio, 
pero los teléfonos deberían ser compatibles con cualquiera.
Si los componentes del teléfono aguantan la tensión alterna del ring que es cercana 
a 100-200 VCS (más de 12 V seguro), no creo que usar 12 V CC los dañe. 

Según entiendo al usar el 8870 querés generar señal de tonos de marcado.  
El acople mediante un capacitor es una forma adecuada (yo lo he probado así), 
aunque con un trafito "adecuado" también  se podría. 

Para tus experimentos te comento que la impedancia que ve la línea cuando el tubo 
está levantado (circuito cerrado) es de unos 800 Ohm. Con eso, la corriente que circula
le indica a la central que levantaste el tubo. Al detectar ese consumo, conmuta la 
tensión y te da tono de línea, superpuesto sobre los 9V CC.

Es un breve resumen de lo que recuerdo, pero hay mucha info circulando. 

Saludos


----------



## lubeck

Gracias por tu comentario Asherar...



> Es un breve resumen de lo que recuerdo, pero hay mucha info circulando.


con respecto a generarlo con la linea telefónica ya logre hacerlo y si ya encontré mucha información...



> Si los componentes del teléfono aguantan la tensión alterna del ring que es cercana
> a 100-200 VCS (más de 12 V seguro), no creo que usar 12 V CC los dañe.


ok.. intentare hacer la primer prueba



> Para tus experimentos te comento que la impedancia que ve la línea cuando el tubo
> está levantado (circuito cerrado) es de unos 800 Ohm. Con eso, la corriente que circula
> le indica a la central que levantaste el tubo. Al detectar ese consumo, conmuta la
> tensión y te da tono de línea, superpuesto sobre los 9V CC.


ok... me queda confirmado... ya logre simular el descuelgue de la linea telefonica...


en si lo que pretendo hacer... es simular la linea telefónica con respecto al envió de tonos del teléfono al integrado... sin contar con la linea telefónica...  

deseenme suerte 

saludos...


----------



## asherar

Vos querés usar el sistema de DTMF para mandar información entrando por el teléfono.

Yo he hecho un equipo que sensa el tiempo de descolgado y lo manda a la pc, y va llevando registro. Algo así como un tarifador elemental, pero sin usar "el pulso". 

Así como hay un micro que genera los tonos (8870), hay otro que los detecta y te da un nro 
entre 0 y 15. No tengo a mano el numerito de chip pero es muy conocido. 

También compré unos de montaje superficial para hacer un identificador de llamadas, pero 
la avalancha de celulares hicieron entrar en picada el mercado del telefono fijo, y me jorobaron 
el negocio.  Los chipitos quedaron ahí, como los compré.

Jeje, así es la electrónica.


----------



## lubeck

> Vos querés usar el sistema de DTMF para mandar información entrando por el teléfono.



En realidad lo que quiero es hacer algo asi como una centralita telefonica(conmutador), osea, un teléfono manda un tono pero sin linea telefónica a un micro y este simula el descuelgue en la linea telefonica y marca... cuando consigue hacer la llamada con un rele le da linea al teléfono que dio el tono...

por eso la necesidad de que sea sin linea telefonica...


----------



## Randy

Hola, veo que eres de Mèxico, si eres del DF, puedes comprar el* UM91210E
*es barato y facil de caracterizar.
espero te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck

> puedes comprar el UM91210E



Interesante ese circuito randy, no lo conocia.... lo importare desde el DF para otras aplicaciones, aunque en realidad en lo que estoy atorado es en el acople del telefono... todavia no le meto fuego... estoy en espera de un momento de inspiración....  
Saludos y Gracias...


----------



## asherar

Animate, porque 12 V via capacitor en serie (cerámico de 100nF), no matan a nadie, solo pasa el DTMF. Si te preocupa la aislación eléctrica probá con un trafo, pero ahí no te puedo ayudar. 

En el peor de los casos, el problema lo tendrás en la parte que se conecte con la línea externa, 
por cuestiones de compatibilidad con la empresa. Ej: corriente de detección de tubo levantado, alguna tierra que hace zumbar y no se sabe por dónde, ... 

Ojo que para vender aparatos que van a la línea telefónica, normalmente se requiere homologación.


----------



## lubeck

> Ojo que para vender aparatos que van a la línea telefónica, normalmente se requiere homologación.



No entiendo esto Asherar..... a que te refieres con Homologacion????

entiendo por homologar el igualar las características imagino para hacerlos compatibles con los de uso de la compañia telefonica... es solo eso???

P.D. por cierto ya hice la prueba del circuito y si funciona...


----------



## lubeck

MMMMmmmmmm.... despues de tanto batallar Todo iba perfecto ... pero ahora me tope con que necesito hacer timbrar el teléfono sin la linea telefonica... y no encuentro nada de informacion... 

alguien me puede dar una pista???

Saludos y de nuevo gracias....

*EDITO:*
jejej.. en verdad me estoy volviendo loco....hno:

pero aquí tengo una pista.... yo decía que en algún lado la había visto....



> Si los componentes del teléfono aguantan la tensión alterna del ring que es cercana
> a 100-200 VCS (más de 12 V seguro), no creo que usar 12 V CC los dañe.



mmm... un transformador?????
déjenme preparar algo...

Thanks anyway!!!...


----------



## asherar

En Argentina, homologar se llama a que un laboratorio oficial certifique que el aparato cumple con las normativas y no representa un peligro para la población. Es un trámite que cuesta cierto dinerillo.


----------



## lubeck

> homologar se llama a que un laboratorio oficial certifique que el aparato cumple con las normativas y no representa un peligro para la población.



AAAAhhh Ok... por aca las leyes se evaden con un dinerillo....  (broma)
naaaa.. de cualquier manera no es para comercializar....solo un reto personal...
saludos... estamos en contacto...

Extraje esta seccion de un circuito... voy a probarlo...:estudiando:
Transformador 110primario 12v secundario 


Si tienen a alguien a quien llamar o comunicarse via telecomunicaciones... es buen momento...despues puede ser demasiado tarde


----------



## julio625

hola tengo unos integrados que te pueden servir para tu proyecto

este es un probador de telefonos que encontre hace muchoooo rato


----------



## lubeck

Ohhhhh... Muchas gracias Julio...
dejame estudiarlos bien creo que si puedo sacarles algo...

Saludos...


----------



## lubeck

Hice las pruebas del post #12 y si funciona el circuito el telefono timbra correctamente....el problema es la fuente de alimentacion...
Detallo...
utilice un transformador para el circuito de 24vdc 220Ac y lo alimente con una fuente de 12v 3a el telefono timbra correctamente pero el regulador de la fuente se calienta en exceso, lo elimine y saque el voltaje del puente rectificador que es de 6A y tambien se calento en exceso... 

intentare cambiar el trafo del circuito y aumentar la potencia de la fuente....


----------



## lubeck

Con repecto al post #12

ya funciono!!!

lo que hice fue utilizar un trafo de 110v en el primario y 12v en el secundario de 400ma 
igual que en el esquma pero lo que hice fue aplicarle voltaje con PWM... y listo no se calienta la fuente... lo que no tengo calculado es la frecuencia optima....

Saludos y gracias...


----------



## R-Mario

Oye si tu problema es el acoplado a la red telefonico, compra un telefeno viejo en los tianguis y sacale el transformador que llevan dentro, su impedancia del primario es de 600 Ohms que es la impedancia que trabaja telmex en mexico y el secundario oscila pero trabajan a 12 volts aprox. yo ya hice este circuito y la mejor solucion es hace uso de esos transformadores, son chiquitos y faciles de ver porque estan luego luego en la entrada de la linea en el telefono, nota soy de mexico


----------



## lubeck

> Oye si tu problema es el acoplado a la red telefonico, compra un telefeno viejo en los tianguis y sacale el transformador que llevan dentro,



mmm... gracias por el consejo benito la verdad es que no pensé en eso...este fin de semana lo busco para empezar a hacer pruebas con esos... 
cualquier cosa te comento...

saludos y gracias de nuevo...


----------



## R-Mario

No eso no es nada si te contara la infinidad de cosas que se me pasan pero una vez que se me pasan no me vuelve a suceder y ahi mero es donde esta la esencia de la practica y el aprendisaje o no!! quien sabe igual dejame busca donde deje la info de mi proyecto, por cierto el de los modems de computadoras de escritorio tambien funcionan bien te paso la hoja de uno de ellos y en los tianguis valen 10 pesotes que a mi parecer es una ganga a comparacion de cuando los quieres comprar nuevos


----------



## lubeck

> ahi mero es donde esta la esencia de la practica y el aprendisaje o no!!


Asi es... 



> quien sabe igual dejame busca donde deje la info de mi proyecto


Vale... si lo encuentras te lo agradecería bastante para darme mas idea de como es que funcionan eso bichos 

ya estoy estudiando el pdf...


----------



## R-Mario

Ya te quedo, que crees no encuentro el archivo se me hace que ya lo he perdido en esas ocasiones que borro todo mi disco duro y hago respaldos, pero en internet hay mucha info sobre el tem, perdon


----------



## lubeck

> Ya te quedo, que crees no encuentro el archivo se me hace que ya lo he perdido en esas ocasiones que borro todo mi disco duro y hago respaldos, pero en internet hay mucha info sobre el tem, perdon



si ya lo logre... y no te procupes benito, entiendo si no encuentras el archivo a mi me pasa igual y muchas veces aunque uno tenga algo y lo este buscando nunca se encuentra despues cuando ya no se esta buscando aparece 

ya conecte el generador de tonos y el generador del Ring al micro y funciona muy bien, me falta encontrar el transformador mas pequeño como me recomendastes, este fin de semana continuo la busqueda en los dehuesaderos de electronica 

Muchas gracias hermano...


----------



## R-Mario

Ya vas, de nada al contrario ojala a alguien tambien le sea de utilidad, y si asi pasa cuando quieres buscar algo de hecho una vez oi decir que cuando quieres buscar algo que no encuentras la mejor solucion es dejar de buscar
Sale nos vemos


----------

